# Bait shops? Post yours.



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

Franks sporting goods in morley, mi, best live bait i've ever had, best prices, best counts. Has quite a bit of tackle and a huge gun and ammo selection. He gives great reports too, his boy goes out quite often so he has first hand accurate knowledge of fishing in the area. I actually needed a couple ice blues and drove up there from grand rapids the other day just to purchase from and support him.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Al and Bobs
Wyoming, MI

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

Minnow bucket or [email protected] CORNER : sargent. rd. exit off I-94

OF COURSE THE ONE AND ONLY ....KNUTSON'S....Brooklyn, in the heart of the Irish hills!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Upnorth365 said:


> Deans Bait and Tackle on m 33 in Alger
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 


Also, Malcoms Tackle Box in St. Helen


----------



## SALMOTRUTTA (Nov 10, 2010)

Reilly's on river st. In manistee. Good live bait and good report on manistee lake ice conditions. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bam981126 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hamilton's feed store downtown ortonville mill st. now has minnows


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## BurnsJackson (Jan 5, 2013)

jacktownhooker said:


> Minnow bucket or [email protected] CORNER : sargent. rd. exit off I-94
> 
> OF COURSE THE ONE AND ONLY ....KNUTSON'S....Brooklyn, in the heart of the Irish hills!




Minnow bucket is #1. Although small, they always seem to have whatever I need, including good food. 

I spend too much money everytime I enter Knutson's, so I stay clear unless headed to Sand or Wampler's. But a great bait shop for sure!


----------



## crazy4eyes (Jan 11, 2011)

Two bait shops to shout out, For below the bridge it'd have to be I got Worms on m46 in vestaburg. and for the U.p. I'd say Jr's bait shop in curtis.


----------



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

Cox's Bait off M13 just south of Saginaw. He's a good ole man just look out for all the cats. He has the minnows and a decent amount of tackle if your targeting walleye on the river. I've been going here since I was a young boy, He'll answer the bell no matter what time of the day.


----------



## WMU001 (Dec 5, 2009)

Holden's in Milford. Stop in for my minnows and I can't leave without grabbing a couple slices of pizza or some awesome fried chicken.


----------



## DROPTINE 14 (Jan 20, 2006)

in houhgton lake i go to papas bait its in a guys garage its self serve pay on the honor system its not the big or fancy but i can get in and out he has shanty rentals . in higgins lake i hit higgins lake bait and tackle. in st helen its malcoms. in baldwin its bbt.. the best bait shop i ever liked was when redmans was open in higgins lake, i nearly grew up in that place.


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Parrots outpost on m-68, Onaway. If they don't have it Mike will get it for you.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

vanj85 said:


> Franks sporting goods in morley, mi, best live bait i've ever had, best prices, best counts. Has quite a bit of tackle and a huge gun and ammo selection. He gives great reports too, his boy goes out quite often so he has first hand accurate knowledge of fishing in the area. I actually needed a couple ice blues and drove up there from grand rapids the other day just to purchase from and support him.


Glad to see someone else appreciates his shop, I try to support as much as i can, since our 80 is just down the road. Great trapping selection too, well worth a 40 min drive from GR.


----------



## Outdoor2daCore (Nov 8, 2010)

The Fish Hooked in Lake Leelanau Michigan, good bait and gear and run by great people 231 256 9496


----------



## KGL (Mar 16, 2008)

Skipper J said:


> Hook line and sinker. North oakland county, down town lake Orion.


 great bait shop


----------



## hickerbilly (Dec 17, 2009)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hickerbilly (Dec 17, 2009)

What about Pilgrim Village. They've all ways have alot neat stuff. Closer to home I spent alot of doe at By The Creek in Pennfeild but he closed up do to health issuses. So now I'm searching.
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ed1054 (Aug 26, 2006)

JTFish1 said:


> I will second this one. Grew up going to that place every weekend for bait and tackle. It has been cleaned up quite a bit from what I remember it being. He will give a true report too for the lake.


I'm kind of a hoarder myself and this place made me feel uncomfortable.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

I try to give as much of my business as possible to Brenners in Cornstalk Park. Have not been to Armstrongs, but it sounds great. Somebody else mentioned Sparta Sport Shop and I will 2nd that place for sure. Not in my normal route or I would be there often. All kinds of good stuff crammed into that place.


----------



## bigpapa8108 (Nov 1, 2012)

troutguy26 said:


> I love that place.


Me too, took my boss in there and he about lost it, he about got sick from the smell, I couldn't help but laugh got a great deal on a reel that day

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

Zuboks in Taylor has bait and some local tips.


----------



## Guppy (Aug 3, 2010)

Ricks bait shack,,,,,,,,,Whitmore Lake


----------



## STOLI69 (May 5, 2010)

Skipper J said:


> Hook line and sinker. North oakland county, down town lake Orion.


What? NOT!


----------

